
Stop DuckDuckGo Clickjacking - zdw
https://lapcatsoftware.com/articles/duckduckgo.html
======
blendergeek
If you don't like javascript, DDG provides a no javascript version [0].

[0] [https://www.duckduckgo.com/html](https://www.duckduckgo.com/html)

